# Set Up A Will



## FrancesAnn (Mar 8, 2021)

This year I plan to meet with a lawyer to put together a will. On the documentation, it asks who will administer the estate. I don't have any one to do that. I have three brothers, two older and one younger. The two older, one of them said no he would not administer the estate. The other lives at a distance and is in poor health. The younger moved to Germany a few years ago and we are not in contact. I am not married or have any children. I have maybe one cousin I can think of who could do the task. But, I am not often in contact so it would seem odd to ask for this to be done. I assume the other person needs to agree to this first before being named. Some friends but no one I would be that close to to ask. Everything will be left to a local organization, so there is nothing to distribute to the family. We're just not close at all. So, what happens with that?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 8, 2021)

Isn't it possible that the attorney would act as the executor? Since your wishes are not complicated at all, I would think that to be a viable option. Executors are entitled to a set fee, which I believe is taken from the assets of the estate once you pass.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 8, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Isn't it possible that the attorney would act as the administrator? Since your wishes are not complicated at all, I would think that to be a viable option. Administrators are entitled to a set fee, which I believe is taken from the assets of the estate once you pass.


Yes. And I believe the attorney can get someone for a fee, if you prefer.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 8, 2021)

Your attorney could be your executor if you wish.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2021)

FrancesAnn said:


> This year I plan to meet with a lawyer to put together a will. On the documentation, it asks who will administer the estate. I don't have any one to do that. I have three brothers, two older and one younger. The two older, one of them said no he would not administer the estate. The other lives at a distance and is in poor health. The younger moved to Germany a few years ago and we are not in contact. I am not married or have any children. I have maybe one cousin I can think of who could do the task. But, I am not often in contact so it would seem odd to ask for this to be done. I assume the other person needs to agree to this first before being named. Some friends but no one I would be that close to to ask. Everything will be left to a local organization, so there is nothing to distribute to the family. We're just not close at all. So, what happens with that?


Check with an attorney who practices in this area of the law and ask him if your state provides for a method to transfer money or property without a will at all (and thus no executor).   Many states do have this provision; mine does, and in the last few years the law has been amended so it is even possible to transfer real property upon death without a will, via a transfer-on-death deed.  Most financial institutions also have a method to name a beneficiary of your account, so money can transfer without the expense and hassle of probate.  I don't know if these provisions work only if the intended beneficiary is a natural person, or if they might work for other legal entities, like your organization

It would be worth the effort to check into it.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 14, 2021)

FrancesAnn said:


> This year I plan to meet with a lawyer to put together a will. On the documentation, it asks who will administer the estate. I don't have any one to do that. I have three brothers, two older and one younger. The two older, one of them said no he would not administer the estate. The other lives at a distance and is in poor health. The younger moved to Germany a few years ago and we are not in contact. I am not married or have any children. I have maybe one cousin I can think of who could do the task. But, I am not often in contact so it would seem odd to ask for this to be done. I assume the other person needs to agree to this first before being named. Some friends but no one I would be that close to to ask. Everything will be left to a local organization, so there is nothing to distribute to the family. We're just not close at all. So, what happens with that?


Why not get an officer of the local organization you are leaving the money to.


----------

